# duck mounts



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just curious, what does it cost on average to get a duck or goose stuffed?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You probally ought to budget about $200 bucks for a duck and upwards of $300 for geese if you're looking for top shelf quality in mounts.

Mounts are not a place to bargin shop, I like Tex's (Mr. Gardner's) work, here's his websites' link

http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com/pages/Contact.htm


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Just curious, what does it cost on average to get a duck or goose stuffed?


Depends on where you go. I've heard as low as $150 from a couple people all the way up to close to 300 from some of the top notch folks. Ducks run in the 200's, geese figure about 150 bucks more, depending on who you have mount the bird. :| Low end would be an average mount with just a standing mount or some simple driftwood for hanging on the wall. Upper end... well, that depends on what you want to spend and what you want with your mount habitat wise, glass cases, etc. There's pretty nice mounts with simple bases between the two extremes. Check Taxidermy.net and the taxidermy forum on Refugeforums.com if you want links to some sites of guys that do good birdwork. The sponsor links at the top of the taxidermy forum at the Refuge forums has about four or five guys who do great work and it'll give you some idea what you're looking at. Good luck man... there's a bunch of guys out there so it pretty much comes down to your budget and where you see something you like.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...dont forget to get a quote for the crating fees for the out of state work.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why in the H*LL would you go out of state when you have AMAZING taxidermists here? I don't want to start that argument again, but TEX & Stuffinducks are too amazing to not take your work to. I know there are more than those two, but COME ON! Just look at the pics that people have posted on here.
As for the costs, the ones that have been put on here are pretty accurate, from my experience. 
Now, that is just my two cents. If you want to be happy with your mount, don't look at the cost. I know that is easier said than done.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets keep this thread on topic and not start another "in state-out of state" war. I'm still tired from the last one... :roll:

I did some research about two years ago because I wanted to see how we stacked up as far as pricing goes with the rest of the country. I did a google search on taxidermists across the nation that I thought were producing the same quality of work you can get around here. (gotta compare apples to apples) The pricing scale for a regular, no frills, nothing extra duck/pheasant mount ranged from a low of $195 to a high of $350. The national average being about $275. the highest priced was a taxidermist back east, the lowest... Right hear in Utah and one other in Nevada. I wanted to be fair so I also looked at the price of a standard deer shoulder mount. The cheapest was about $595 and the most expensive was $1100. (FOR A GOOD QUALITY MOUNT!) Same results, the cheapest work was right here in Utah and the most expensive was in PA. Bottom Line, this state is the *cheapest* state in the nation! Why? Well, we as hunters are generally a cheap lot. C'mon, lets not kid ourselves. But the folks in Utah are the cheapest. I defy anyone to find a cheaper taxidermy job *that compares to the work you can get here* anywhere else in the country.

Sadly, Taxidermy is still thought of as a ******* art form. Part of my job as the president of the Utah Taxidermists Association is to help folks recognize the talent we have right here in our state and around the country and bring taxidermy to the forefront of the art world. It really is "three dimensional wildlife art" in it's purest form. Getting paid what we're worth, in any art medium, is tricky. But, like anything else, you get what you pay for and the cream is always at the top.

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool site with even cooler pics! Tex did you learn from someone or did you pick up a couple of books and just go with it? Just out of curiosity how many hours do you spend on an average bird mount or a fish Thanks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Slipknot said:


> Very cool site with even cooler pics! Tex did you learn from someone or did you pick up a couple of books and just go with it? Just out of curiosity how many hours do you spend on an average bird mount or a fish Thanks.


For me birds go pretty quick. I can do a duck in about three hours. Fish on the other hand... Gawd the hours I put into a fish! :roll: It's really not worth my time... :evil: But, I'm not cheap so I don't mount but a few a year. Birds are my bread and butter.

I'm pretty much self taught, although I didn't really start improving until I started going to taxidermy competitions. That's where you really learn a ton. You basically pay someone to tell you how bad your work sux, then he tells you how to improve. If you can park your ego and open your mind, competitions are the place to really improve your skills.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Riley,

You crack me up...Can't quite figure you out, but to each his own I guess. If you don't mind, please post pics of your bird that you get back from Todd, I would love to see it.  Oh and the comments you said about myself in one of the other posts, please call me. I have my opinion about the matter and if you have any issues with me...talk to myself not second hand information. And I won't share any info on the public forum like someone else I know RR. :wink: SD.



Slipknot, Tex and I are not the only "Bird Guys" in this state John Sumner, Troy Gardner, Grant Wilborn, John Glezoes and many many more do some AWESOME BIRD work in this state and would be happy for your local business. Why look somewhere else out of state when we have some of the best local talent here in Utah. And to be totally honest, price can be a huge factor...but I believe you get what you pay for. Once you find someone you are interested in, go and see their work in person! I would go and see a few bird taxidermist work myself and see what style you like and so forth. Money can be a driving factor, but I still believe in "Quality First" and you would be proud to display you mount or memory in your home.



Anyway, to each his own. That is why this is a free country and every citizen has the right to choose. Just my .02. Good luck.  

SD


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> I have my opinion about the matter and if you have any issues with me...talk to myself not second hand information. SD


I'll probably shoot you a PM about it man because I don't have your # anymore. Want to PM me with it?? I'll call you if you do. Was not real pleased with the things I was told... so I'd like to get the skinny on what was actually said from you. For what its worth, I do think you do amazing work and I've had nothing but compliments on the chukar you mounted for me from everyone that has seen it. A guy that carves birds actually wanted pictures of it so that he could try and carve a chukar to go in his collection. I guess that has to say something. My actual goal is to eventually get mounts from different folks all across the country. That just adds to the story behind each one I think. It has *nothing* to do with not getting good work in town.... I'm sure that can be had, just not my objective, so like you said in your post, everyone has the freedom to choose. I'm guessing not everyone wants that sort of variety... which is great for them. It was a personal buying choice.... not a personal vendetta or any foolishness like that... just something I chose to do. :|


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

> or any foolishness like that...


Your whole train of thought is foolishness, honestly...... Shipping work to someone out of state? When the final result is the same or less then that of those working here in Utah! Now you add in the extra cost of shipping to and from, plus insurance, plus fuel getting it to the shipping place and it all adds up. You are always saying that you need more money, well there is a start.

And how does shipping a bird out of state add to its story? I mean, the hunt, the harvest, the adventure was all done here in Utah. Man, you leave myself and many other's on here just shaking our head's after we read your post's. But it's ok, because you have nothing to prove right?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You're right. I don't have anything to prove, to you or anyone else so I do suppose its foolishness to try and convince folks its ok to have a say in what you do with birds you shoot. Why would one even bother to think for themselves in a situation like that? What was I ever thinking?? I'm deeply apologetic for not falling in line with the Utah rules. Does having no prior knowledge of the legislation regarding the process of getting a duck mounted count in my favor?? Do you communists put out a manual or something so I'll know what rules I'm supposed to follow?? :roll: Please.. waste your ill spent energy on somebody else because you know pretty much nothing about why I did what I did, obviously, and I couldn't say anything to change your narrow minded view of the situation. Do you mind dictating what I do with every animal I harvest? I wouldn't want to get out of step with your ideals and I'd hate for any of the other hunters out there to think its ok to have a mind of your own and that they actually do have the ability to choose what they do with their birds and that its their decision, not yours, mine or anyone elses as far as what they do with their bird, with regard to taxidermist or price they're willing to pay. Just asking...let me know because I'd hate to continue to post foolishness that isn't your opinion. :roll: Just an FYI for those worried about the dark cloud hanging over the thought of shipping out of state... its not that much, coming or going... but you better do what you're told or its off to the gulag for you individualists out there. **O** Geez, you dudes need to lighten up, you'll burst that "ticked off" blood vessel on your forehead. :| Man, I regret that my birds had but one life to give in the interest of a free market society... viven de largo las ovejas.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> If you want to see a lot of good work and some you might chuckle at, go to Refugeforums.com and go on their taxidermy forum. There is a lot of cool stuff we don't see around here.





> If you like what you see from an out of state guy, go out of state to get it mounted when you kill your bird. I did. You can get good work here but don't be pressured to do anything...





> Advocating support of the local talent is one thing... being given a ridiculous amount of grief because of the choice to go elsewhere is entirely different, a fine piece of negative advertisement by the locals and their pals, and quite frankly, was a huge factor in why I felt justified in my decision to go to Todd Huffman to get work done. Ooops, dropped the name....





> The mans quietly outstanding work and his humble demeanor about just how good his work is seems to be about 180 degrees different from the few who resort to browbeating the folks who don't choose a local to mount trophies for them and then try to rationalize their nonsense by badmouthing another persons work to try and convince others there actually is some justification to their actions.





> I guess folks just have to decide what their trophy is worth. If saving a few bucks on shipping is their main concern with a mount, then yeah, *settling* for some of the local work will probably be right up their alley....





> I've never once said people here do shoddy work.





> My actual goal is to eventually get mounts from different folks all across the country. That just adds to the story behind each one I think. It has nothing to do with not getting good work in town.... I'm sure that can be had, just not my objective.





> Man, I regret that my birds had but one life to give in the interest of a free market society...


OK dude, we get it...

Can we please shoot this dead horse in the head. JEZZUS!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riley and his high horse....long live the OTPIHNTP (Out To Prove I Have Nothing To Prove) Boy......

Please see my sig. line below about ego's........

And a little poetry for you RR:
The smiley that represents me is green and Riley in yellow. This is what I want to do if ever face to face we say hello.....









Get off your high horse and send your **** bird wherever you want. No matter what any of us say others will do the same. Please, Please, Please, let a dead horse lie. You are constantly accusing others of being dictators and closed minded yet YOUR way is the only way......So do you want to be the pot or the kettle today. I'll let you pick.

BTW I found these sweet pictures of you "chillin with your friends"
















Sorry I had to get that off my chest.....I feel much better now.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Man, you leave myself and many other's on here just shaking our head's after we read your post's. But it's ok, because you have nothing to prove right?


Some of us are more than shaking our heads as you can tell from my last post.......for some like myself it it more like this..... :?: O|*


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Riley,

Honestly it has nothing to do with were you send your birds, this issue and many other's has to do with your attitude.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> And a little poetry for you RR:
> The smiley that represents me is green and Riley in yellow. This is what I want to do if ever face to face we say hello.....
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have the bag to pull that off Joel, but I'm sure its hilarious for you and the goobers you run with. :roll: I'd like you to clarify for me where in this entire topic I've EVER said anything about going out of state being the *only* way. Hell, if anything, I'm advocating a guys right to choose whoever he wants whether thats local, out of state or going to a sweatshop in Thailand for his work. However, because my PERSONAL choice was to go out of state, thats being turned into me having something against doing anything locally which is a bunch of crap. Its being made into this dead horse some folks keep talking about because it fits your little "he's out to make us look bad" agenda when thats actually not my point at all but thanks for missing it entirely. Oddly enough I'm not surprised... its happened enough that I'm used to those with something against me roaring blindly past any point that might be blatantly obvious to others in some effort to be the first to negate some "crusade" they think I'm on. Give me a break... its ridiculous. Caddis8 touched on it in the last topic on duck mounts... but then, he's out of state also so probably has a little clarity of mind, not obscured by whirling alkali dust or something. Utfireman... so being open minded to any opportunity is a bad attitude?? Once again, I apologize for not following the rules... I'm sure its terrible for some people that I'm not following in the tracks of those before me... I'll get back in line and keep my head down. Phhhssshhhh ... yeah right. *The guy asked how much to expect for a mount... I gave him a couple sites where he could go look at taxidermists websites and see some prices.* Do you get all torqued at the newspaper because they put out a bunch of adds for places you might not shop as well?? We're not all mushrooms, regardless of how hard some of you try to keep us in the dark and feed us a bunch of crap. :lol:


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Stuffinducks how did I get dragged into your "rant" on sending work out of state? At no point did I ever express interest in doing so not to mention I am a huge supporter of local bussiness and the people within the community. Just curious.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesus are you guys bitchin' about this thing again.!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Slipknot,

I don't think I dragged you into this "rant" conversation. If you think I did, I'm sorry for the misunderstanding (Mistaked you for the guy who started this thread...my BAG).  As a matter of fact, I'm not ranting  . just making a observation of all the local talent we have in this state. If someone wants to go out of state, have fun with it...It really doesn't matter does it??? I believe the subject matter was price for waterfowl mounts that an individual asked in the begining. I was just suggesting to check out all the local talent of bird taxidermists (Do his/her own research) before making any commitments. :wink: 

Have a nice day,

SD


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I was just trying to clear the air I wasnt real sure how to take the way it was worded. I know how sensative a subject this is and don't want to be lumped in with other peoples opinions although I can always respect the fact that they are entitled to think what ever they want even when wrong . ( Just Kidding )


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I think this rant is hilarious, and it does show how some CAN be narrow minded. All that aside, Dan Johnson, of wilderness taxidermy does a **** fine job, has some awards, and isn't terribly expensive. Everyone I talked to up here in O-town recommended him, and it wasn't a small amount of people that I talked to.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> I think this rant is hilarious, and it does show how some CAN be narrow minded. All that aside, Dan Johnson, of wilderness taxidermy does a **** fine job, has some awards, and isn't terribly expensive. Everyone I talked to up here in O-town recommended him, and it wasn't a small amount of people that I talked to.


Dan's the man! In fact, he was our fish judge this year at our show. Fine artist...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Dan has done some work for me. I really like the skin mount Tiger Musky he did for me. There are some great taxidermist on this site and in this state. It is nice to be able to find high caliber work AND keep our money local.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, he's doing my wood duck. It didn't seem like he got a lot ducks this year, but I do remember seeing more larger waterfowl, I think he's got a couple swans he's doing. He does crazy stuff too, he had a badger in there at one point in time this year. Is he on the forum?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think he posts on here.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

shotgunwill,

That's because I took in all the waterfowl in this year. :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidden.

Anyway, I meet Dan for the first time year. Great guy, and had a great time talking to him at Cabela's one night during the Taxidermy Show. He is an all around taxidermist and sounds like he is real busy, that's good. I wouldn't mind going fishing with him someday. He sounds like quit the fisherman.

SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> shotgunwill,
> 
> That's because I took in all the waterfowl in this year. :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidden.
> 
> ...


Call me Friday night and I'll tell you how many perch and walleye we cought. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

My wood duck ran me $135, Pheasant $150, and Chukar $130.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> My wood duck ran me $135, Pheasant $150, and Chukar $130.


You made out like a bandit! 8)

Post up some pics, that's what this whole thread started out as any way.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW! Quite possibly the ONLY time I've ever heard of a Duck costing less than a pheasant....That dude must've been on some good fumes when he quoted that one!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

works for free eh?


----------

